

Link-phobic bloggers at the NYT and WSJ  - cwan
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/03/08/link-phobic-bloggers-at-the-nyt-and-wsj/

======
jolie
"Some journalists make good bloggers; most don’t."

Boy, is THAT true. It takes years to learn how to do either... and the inverse
is also true. I hate that so many bloggers think they're as competent as
"real" journalists when it comes to traditional reporting.

